# no longer black



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

2006 90 hp carb mercury. its going on my east cape vantage.  the troller is coming off.  the power pole might go too.  it will now strictly be a shallow water push pole beast.


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

as soon as this crappy weather passes ill lay down the "super white" in 2 coats.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice


Can't wait to see the finish!


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

stay tuned. its all sanded and rinsed. as soon as it dries ill lay down the white.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I like it, and was thinking about doing the same on my next boat.

What kind of set up are you using and how is it working?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

lookin good capt.


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

> I like it, and was thinking about doing the same on my next boat.
> 
> What kind of set up are you using and how is it working?


um.... hvlp sprayer. 

the color was WAAAAAAAY harder to spray than the primer. i have a few runs ill have to sand out before the second coat tomorrow. 




this is the paint and primer...


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Looking good. Those Merc carbed 3 cyls are strong engines- dang near bullet proof. I have a 90 just like that, it's a year 2000. Keep up the good work.


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

painting it is a pain in the butt but my boats rub rail, power pole, and console and bilge doors are white. it was cheaper to paint the moter than change that stuff to black. besides, i think the moter will look sick white.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks good Nate! What's the weight difference between the 150etec and the 90merc?


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> Looks good Nate! What's the weight difference between the 150etec and the 90merc?


My year 2000 Merc 90 weighs 304 lbs, fyi


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks good Capt. Just remember to lay down the paint in thin coats. I know it's a PITA because of the mixing involved but once you have several thin coats down its all butter from there. Once the paint has time to flash off then its time for another coat. Looks like you have it handled so far though..


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

> > Looks good Nate! What's the weight difference between the 150etec and the 90merc?
> 
> 
> My year 2000 Merc 90 weighs 304 lbs, fyi


115# and im not running a jack plate, just brackets.


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

> Looks good Capt. Just remember to lay down the paint in thin coats. I know it's a PITA because of the mixing involved but once you have several thin coats down its all butter from there. Once the paint has time to flash off then its time for another coat. Looks like you have it handled so far though..


ya i learned that. i wasnt expecting the paint to run like it did. oh well. i needed something to do tomorrow any way.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Is it a full blown HVLP spray system or a cup gun hooked up to a air tank? Also, what PSI are yousnhootingbat? Thanks.


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

its this gun. AES 507 HVLP Spray Gun









im shooting at 45 psi.


----------



## BARRY_LARRY (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks great ...you do great work! The only question I have for you is the same question I ask my brother when I see him painting ..........DUDE!!! were is your respirator ???? :-?


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

Eh. How much damage could I possibly do to the remaining brain cells by painting 1 motor?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Eh.  How much damage could I possibly do to the remaining brain cells by painting 1 motor?


LOL, I'm sure you've killed more brain cells between the ages of 21 and 24 doing much worse things. It's looking great so far. Is that an oil-less compressor? I don't know much about compressors. I'm tempted to eventually spray my motor too. I did however find a place that claims to spray motors in my size range for $400. Do you think that's a fair price for spraying a 40hp? Can't wait to see the clear coats go on! You gonna decal it too?


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

its just an electric 3 gallon craftsman. the paint doesnt require a clear coat.


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

i got $175 invested in this paint project. that is including the paint gun but not the compressor. it will get decals. they will be just like the stock ones but instead of it saying "mercury" in white it will say it in navy blue with the multi color blue swoosh thingy.


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

alright. laid down #2 of 3 or 4 coats of white. shes really lookin fly.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks nice, curious to see what the boat will draw with a 90. Keep up the good work!


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks yall. the paint is done. 2 primer coats and 4 coats of "super white" paint. ill bolt up the bracket and hang the motor tomorrow after my charter.


----------



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow. Good work. When do you expect to have it strapped on to the Vantage?


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

Possibly tomorrow.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Possibly tomorrow.


If I make it out Saturday, let's race!


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

In running a charter Saturday am. I still have to rig the motor and hope I get it all right.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

looks damn good...


----------

